

The Magical Founding Team Mix For Web Startups - trustfundbaby
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/13808/The-Magical-Founding-Team-Mix-For-Web-Startups.aspx9

======
liamk
Reading the comments on the blog it becomes clear that people's opinions are
most likely generated by their jobs. If they create stuff (engineer or
designer) they value others who also create stuff. If they are a money person
(business or sales) they seem to value others with the same skill set. I
suppose the ultimate is to see the value in each skill set.

------
il
"Ecstatic users do much of your marketing for you." is one of the biggest
misconceptions a startup founder can have. _Please_ don't make the mistake of
depending on your users for marketing- you will fail.

And your marketer should absolutely know how to create good content/write good
copy- but unless they know how to spend an ad budget to drive traffic to that
copy, your content is worthless.

------
Detrus
Damnit, what if I'm a competent designer but a mediocre/crappy developer? I
want to do a startup too!

~~~
donaq
Speaking as a programmer, I don't think you need to be a brilliant programmer
to do a startup. If you can cobble something useful together using duct tape
and glue, then sprinkle some glitter on it until it looks sort of nice, people
will probably start using it until you have enough traction to hire a
competent programmer.

But you do need to at least be able to do duct tape programming.

~~~
ABrandt
I think you make a good point--one that business types often overlook. Its
extremely daunting to begin duct taping a startup together though. Your
options are never optimal. I've spent nearly 2 years (on and off) banging and
hammering on Drupal to try and make it do something non-trivial. I'm proud of
what I've been able to do, but I can't help but think what I could be capable
of if I devoted that time to learning to program the right way.

With that being said, I would highly recommend Drupal as a reasonable way for
a non-technical type to piece something together. The community that supports
the project is pretty top notch IMO.

------
samratjp
Hardly as amusing as Guy Kawasaki's Funny Farm (scroll down) -
[http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2006/08/the_inside_scoo.html#axz...](http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2006/08/the_inside_scoo.html#axzz0wpRYB51e)

------
radley
wanted: inbound marketer

